# Binaural beats / Lucid dreaming...



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

Hai!  

So it's me opening a new thread again  But seeing as it's in the *Off-Topic* department, I should be ok aight!...? 

Man, strange things are afoot in b4p4076 land right now...stra~nge things I tell ya! 

So, *binaural beats*..._vott iz ziss_? You may ask. That is, if you were a German speaking English in a German accent. I so happen to be a "Zerman" living in the beautiful country of ze "lowlandz" so I thought I'd take on that role for a sec, this being my "coming out as a German" and such. *Binaural beats*? Well basically, it's the following: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats 

Which apparently, is a topic that is generally frowned upon, not having been scientifically proven and such: 

http://www.geekosystem.com/digital-drugs-binaural-beats-scam/ 
http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4147 

For me, things started out with the awesome iBone app called "Inception", named after the blockbuster film featuring Leonardo de "what's his name". A cool app that I seriously recommend you try if you own an iBone. Check it out. The Inception app is basically an augmented-soundscape-app that screws around with your microphone input via your iBone headset (doesn't work with bluetooth headsets btw). As a tip: download it, load the "Reviere Dream" and then do some cubing, SPACED! 

anyway, I was too lazy to unlock the new "levels" in the Inception app and couldn't be bothered to manipulate the save file via Secure Shell. So I subsequently went looking for a similar app without the level "obligations" and constraints. The good old app store suggested I should download an app called *Brain Wave*. So, being the sheep that I am, I promptly did so :tu 

Expecting an app somewhere along the lines of the Inception app, I found myself confronted with something totally different. Instead of using the input possibilities of your phone to alter what you're hearing, *Brain Wave* basically plays a sequence of "binaural sounds?" to influence your brain and to stimulate a certain state of mind that you may not in at that time (but may desire to be..sounds like drugs huh?). In the app itself, there's basically a list of "programs" the depict certain "mindsets" or "enhancements" that you can choose from, such as the following: 

Morning coffee 
Espresso shot 
Morning wood...erm I mean "Morning meditation" 
Concentration 
Memory Boost 
Euphoria 
Power nap 
Positive mood boost 

ect. 

So this is the point where you guys should and probably are *LOL*. Heartily too I hope. Sounds so commercial and silly doesn't it? 

Right, so I'm a sucker for proving that I don't waste time or money downloading apps that cost cash (via my jailbroken iBone with Installous on it), so I decided to try this thing anyway: 

*Binaural proramme *
_Espresso shot_
I've been feeling a bit ill since yesterday so I'm a bit groggy to say the least. Started this thing at work, wasn't expecting anything to happen. I was so tired. 10 mins later I was wide awake...huh? At first I was thinking 'placebo effect?" so I started the next programme: 

*Euphoria* 

Which steals 30min of your time as opposed to *Espresso shot*'s 10 mins. So after this sh*t, I was feeling kinda lifted... Nah! it's all coincident I thought..."and the placebo effect's owning me!"...right? 

I had went from broken > to awake >...to euphoric?? :confused: The effect was actually pretty intense to say the least. I was giggeling like a girl and sh*t...  

So being on a trip already, I decided to launch the programme *Positive mood boost* Ma~n, that poo wasn't playing for like 5 sec and I went from awake and psyched to "meh~!"................ I was seriously about to fall to sleep after 5 seconds of it. Went upstairs for a cig break and was in danger of passing out. OMG... 

Apparently *Positive mood boost* has three phases: 

"_Begins with a soothing delta/ theta wave to take you a to restful, near sleep state, before transitioning to increasingly higher theta frequencies_."...ok...that explains it. I was feeling kinda positive. That's why I posted this earlier: 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s.....I-am-Martinrubiksman...&p=577998#post577998 

Once I was back at my cubicle (aka cage), I decided to play around with this muvver. I paused it and was back to euphoria, put back it on again and ...zzzzzzzzzz....There's about 5secs inbetween where your brain adapts, but sh*t's....crazy!... 

Maybe I'm just easy game for this stuff because I'm feeling a bit ill... or I am dumb. But damn...wasn't expecting it be more than a sequence of sounds and iTunes style money making. 

So...tomrorrow, advanced lessons concerning binaural beats. 

Till then: http://www.youtube.com/snkenjoi 

And some of that advanced poo too, it's be called *Lucid dreaming*. Which has a plausible http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/series/engineering-connections connection to the above. If anyone here has experienced forced Lucid dreaming please share. As *Gaétan* would say: "Lucid dreaming I brought back from the darkness. I am the Lucid dreaming of cubing, parapluie atomique!". ... 

To be continued...


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2011)

I made a thread about lucid dreaming a while ago, see if you can find it.

EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19734

Thar.


----------



## Bapao (May 19, 2011)

Owen said:


> I made a thread about lucid dreaming a while ago, see if you can find it.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19734
> 
> Thar.



Uss~!. I already knew that you're too chill for words *Owen*...this here confirms it.


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

Can you learn how to control your dreams? It would be cool to cube in your dreams, haha. But really, how can we?


----------



## Engberg91 (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Can you learn how to control your dreams? It would be cool to cube in your dreams, haha. But really, how can we?


Yes you can.
you need to realize that your actual dreaming (of course) but that can be very hard.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 19, 2011)

for anyone wanting a sample of binaural beats, go here: https://mustelid.physiol.ox.ac.uk/drupal/?q=node/59
Use headphones, however. The effect is weird!


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

For stupid people like me, what is the definition of binaural beats?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 19, 2011)

I have had about 3 Lucid Dreams in my life, and I'm 24. Seriously f***ing amazing!

The first 2 were accidental, and when I was around 12. After finding out it had a name, about 3 years ago, I learned more about it, and that you can make it happen on purpose. I've tried many times, but I've only been able to do it once, which was the 3rd time. 

I love it, and it's very interesting.



Also, I'm downloading those 2 apps as I type this. Can't wait to try it and see its effects on me.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 19, 2011)

Lucid dreaming, I always know when I am dreaming. I can control all of my dreams but I actually prefer not too. (Unless stuff is getting out of hand) I always seem to make my dreams about swimming in the sky and I get rather aggravated at me putting restrictions on my self on how fast I have to "swim" in the air to get anywhere (I get rather tired)
I have to say that the dream I most recently had was rather unusual and satisfyingly fun.
As to the Binural beats, I went to the Clicky and was totally blown away by the effect it had on my head. Had this really weird feeling like my brain was in a washing machine.

Edit: After looking at http://www.digitaldrugs.info/ It was suprised how the Number 3 seller was 88 dollars.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> As to the Binural beats, I went to the Clicky and was totally blown away by the effect it had on my head. Had this really weird feeling like my brain was in a washing machine.


 Same here. Felt like the back of my head was pulsating in a bad way. Or my brain was wobbly. Didn't like it.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 19, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I have had about 3 Lucid Dreams in my life, and I'm 24. Seriously f***ing amazing!
> 
> The first 2 were accidental, and when I was around 12. After finding out it had a name, about 3 years ago, I learned more about it, and that you can make it happen on purpose. I've tried many times, but I've only been able to do it once, which was the 3rd time.


 
One of my friends told me to repeat, "I will remember my dream" or something along those lines before you went to sleep multiple times in your head. Seemed to work pretty well for me.

Also when I was in the hospital and they gave me a shot of morphine for my pain. It gave some of the most unusual dreams ever (Don't do morphine)


----------



## JackJ (May 19, 2011)

I've kind of trained myself to look at my hands during the day to see if I'm dreaming. So it's only natural I do the same thing while in a dream, they look kind of cartoonish in my dreams. I can usually pull a lucid dream off once a month though. I want more!


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2011)

I tried that binaural beats crap before and it had no effect. I say its placebo effect.


----------



## Bapao (May 19, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> I tried that binaural beats crap before and it had no effect. I say its placebo effect.


 
I would have thought that too if it hadn't been for the third programme I tried, the positive mood one that I wrote about? I was expecting to just feel "positive" after listening to it but it nearly put me to sleep straight away. And that without having read the description which says that the first phase is near sleep inducement. It didn't know that before listening to it so that kinda cancels the placebo factor for me...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Also when I was in the hospital and they gave me a shot of morphine for my pain. It gave some of the most unusual dreams ever (Don't do morphine)



Yeah that stuff messes with you, when I dislocated my hip I had sooo much morphine, I was talking so much crap. Then I went under anesthesia for surgery to put my hip back in place and when I woke up I was balling my eyes out, weird, I wasn't it pain or anything. When someone asked me how much pain I was in (on a scale of 1-10) I said zero. But I couldn't stop crying, I think I must have had a super super weird dream or something. (I wasn't a little kid or anything, I was 13 or 14)


----------

